# Master Cpl Erin Doyle -3 PPCLI -  Afghanistan- Aug/ 11/ 2008



## Scoobie Newbie (11 Aug 2008)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080811/soldier_afghanistan_080811/20080811?hub=TopStories
pdated Mon. Aug. 11 2008 5:01 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

A Canadian soldier has died in Afghanistan after insurgents attacked a remote outpost in the volatile Panjwaii district. It's the second death in three days.

Master Cpl. Erin Doyle was killed early Monday in the attack.

A second soldier was injured and taken to the multinational hospital at Kandahar Airfield, where the bulk of Canada's troops are based.

Another Canadian soldier, Master Cpl. Josh Roberts, was killed during a firefight with insurgents on the weekend. Private security personnel were also in the area, and the Canadian military is investigating any possibility of friendly fire.

Doyle is the 90th Canadian soldier to die in Afghanistan since 2002. A diplomat has also been killed.

More to come...


----------



## Snafu-Bar (11 Aug 2008)

Am just finished watching the news on CTV

another sad day for Canada.


My condolences to Family and Freinds.

RIP.

 :'(


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Aug 2008)

RIP to the fallen


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (11 Aug 2008)

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2008/08/11/soldier-death.html

Canadian soldier killed as outpost attacked in Afghanistan
Last Updated: Monday, August 11, 2008 | 4:59 PM ET Comments0Recommend6
CBC News
A Canadian soldier was killed early Monday when his combat outpost was attacked by insurgents in the Panjwaii district of Kandahar province in southern Afghanistan, military officials say.

Master Cpl. Erin Doyle, from Edmonton, is the second Canadian soldier to be killed in combat in three days.

Master Cpl. Josh Roberts was killed in a firefight with insurgents in Zhari district of Kandahar province over the weekend.

Doyle is the 90th Canadian soldier to die since the Afghan mission began in 2002.

A second soldier was seriously injured in the attack on the outpost and was taken to the multinational hospital at Kandahar Airfield for treatment.

More to come


----------



## military granny (11 Aug 2008)

Blessed are the peacemakers; for they shall be called the children of GOD

My deepest condolences to Mcpl. Doyle's family and brothers in arms.


----------



## tech2002 (11 Aug 2008)

My condolences to family and to  friends, RIP


----------



## ark (11 Aug 2008)

RIP soldier


----------



## BernDawg (11 Aug 2008)

Stand Easy Soldier.
RIP


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Aug 2008)

News Release
Canadian soldier killed and another injured in Afghanistan
CEFCOM NR–08.029 - August 11, 2008

OTTAWA– One Canadian soldier was killed today and another was injured in the Panjwayi District at about 5:30 am Kandahar time. The soldiers were protecting their combat outpost at the time of the incident when insurgents attacked them with rocket propelled grenades and small arms fire. 



Master Cpl Erin DoyleThe fallen soldier is Master Corporal Erin Doyle of the 3rd Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton, Alberta, and attached to the 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry Battle Group. 

Both casualties were evacuated by helicopter to the Multinational Medical Unit at Kandahar Airfield. The injured soldier is in good condition and stable. 

The families of both soldiers have been notified. 

This is a difficult and emotional situation for the families, friends and colleagues of our soldier killed in today’s incident. The Canadian Forces will, as always, do the utmost to help and assist the families of the fallen and injured soldier. 

We will continue with our mission as we remember the life of MCpl Doyle. We remain committed to improving security and stability in Kandahar Province and working together with local Afghans to achieve peace and prosperity for their country. 







Master Cpl Erin Doyle


----------



## karl28 (11 Aug 2008)

RIP soldier


----------



## R933ex (11 Aug 2008)

RIP MCPL Doyle, to his family no words can express the sorrow I feel for you.


----------



## Z50C (11 Aug 2008)

RIP Erin,

I shall remember!

Marc.


----------



## jc5778 (11 Aug 2008)

RIP Erin,

I'll miss you buddy.  

J.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Aug 2008)

Siiigh, again...

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen, hopes for a speedy recovery for the injured....   

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the death of Master Corporal Erin Doyle:  "Canada lost another brave soldier today. The entire country shares this pain and mourns this terrible loss.  Master Corporal Erin Doyle of the 3rd Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry and attached to the 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry Battle Group and his fellow soldiers were protecting their combat outpost during an attack. Risking his own life, he was there to protect the people of Kandahar. We salute his dedication and generosity, and our thoughts and gratitude are also with the soldier who was wounded.  My husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I join all Canadians in expressing our heartfelt condolences to MCpl Doyle’s family and friends, and in lending our support to all his comrades who continue to carry out their mission to establish the security and stability needed for human development in Afghanistan."

STATEMENT BY THE PRIME MINISTER OF CANADA ON THE DEATH OF MASTER CORPORAL ERIN DOYLE:  "I would like to extend my deepest condolences to the family and friends of Master Corporal Erin Doyle, who died in Afghanistan late last night. I would also like to extend my heartfelt wishes for a prompt recovery to the Canadian soldier who was injured in the same incident. Our thoughts and prayers go out to their loved ones during this very difficult time.  Master Corporal Doyle was killed in the Panjwayi District of Afghanistan when the combat outpost his unit was protecting was attacked by insurgents with rocket propelled grenades and small arms fire.  Master Corporal Doyle was part of a noble mission that is helping create the conditions needed for security, development and the rule of law to take root in Afghanistan. This is a challenging mission, but we stand proudly in support of our brave men and women in uniform who, with our allies, are working to bring stability to a war torn country.  He was an exceptional Canadian and courageous soldier who died while bravely serving his country.  He will be remembered with the utmost gratitude and respect of this nation.”


----------



## geo (11 Aug 2008)

At ease MCpl Doyle, your duty is done

My condolences to family, friends and comrades

Rest in peace!

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn
we will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Aug 2008)

RIP MCpl 


-Deadpan


----------



## NL_engineer (11 Aug 2008)

RIP MCPL  :cdnsalute:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Aug 2008)

Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of Master Corporal Erin Doyle
NR–08.049 - August 11, 2008

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan:

"It is with great sorrow that I learned of the death of Master Corporal Erin Doyle, who was killed late yesterday in Afghanistan. Our thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends during this very emotional time. 

I would also like to wish a quick recovery to a second Canadian soldier injured in the same incident. 

The two soldiers were bravely protecting their combat outpost in the Panjwayi District of Afghanistan, when they came under attack by insurgents with rocket propelled grenades and small arms fire. 

The vital contribution of the Canadian Forces to the United Nations-mandated, NATO-led mission are making a difference in Afghanistan.Master Corporal Doyle gave his life in support of our efforts to bring security to a country that has seen decades of war. His sacrifice will not be forgotten and this event will not deter us from continuing to help Afghans rebuild their country. 

Master Corporal Doyle was a true professional and dedicated Canadian soldier who made the ultimate sacrifice in Afghanistan. He will be remembered with respect and gratitude." 

-30- 

Master Corporal Erin Doyle served with the 3rd Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry based in Edmonton, Alberta, and was attached to the 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry Battle Group.


----------



## observor 69 (11 Aug 2008)

Dam Dam Dam!

RIP  

Condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## armoured recce man (11 Aug 2008)

RIP soldier


----------



## stryte (11 Aug 2008)

RIP MCpl Doyle


----------



## wildman0101 (11 Aug 2008)

RIP Soldier  
You will not be forgotten  
We will remember you  
Condolences to Family,,Friends,,,And Comrades..
Fallen Comrades Heros All  
On bended knee I salute you  
                        
                                           scoty b


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Aug 2008)

RIP MCpl Doyle,

My deepest sympathies to his wife and little girl, his family, friends and Regimental Family.   



I hope the wounded troop recovers fully and quickly.


----------



## RangerRay (11 Aug 2008)

Oh crap.  I think I know him.  The name and face are familiar with someone who was in the same mo' unit with me back in the day.  Does anyone know if he in the militia in BC prior to joining the Regs?

RIP, MCpl Doyle. 

  :cdnsalute:

EDIT for clarity.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Aug 2008)

Doyle grew up in Kamloops, B.C., and was a former reservist with the Rocky Mountain Rangers, according to a report by the Kamloops Daily News.


----------



## RangerRay (11 Aug 2008)

Damn, I knew it.

Thanks.


----------



## jonathan_power (12 Aug 2008)

RIP MCPL Doyle  

live by the sword, die by the sword

This man certainly saved others lives


----------



## RangerRay (12 Aug 2008)

<a href="http://www.canada.com/vancouversun/news/story.html?id=82127195-0e01-4cfa-a199-c37c0d16ace3">From the _Vancouver Sun_</a>

Definitely sounds like the Erin I knew.  Damn.



> *B.C. soldier killed in Afghanistan*
> Master Cpl. Erin Doyle was killed Monday during a brief attack by insurgents
> 
> Graham Thomson and Jason Hewlett, Canwest News Service and Kamloops Daily News
> ...


----------



## TacticalW (12 Aug 2008)

RIP MCpl


----------



## Z50C (12 Aug 2008)

Hi,

I will try and post funeral details as soon as I have them. 

I was wondering if we have any details on the wounded. How they are doing and so on?

RIP Erin, you will be missed.

Marc.


----------



## Rocketryan (12 Aug 2008)

Rest In Peace Soldier


----------



## RangerRay (12 Aug 2008)

das2 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I will try and post funeral details as soon as I have them.



Thanks das2.  I'm curious if the service will be in Kamloops or Edmonton...


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Aug 2008)

"To live in the hearts we leave behind is not to die."


----------



## RangerRay (13 Aug 2008)

<a href="http://www.kamloopsnews.ca/news.shtml">From the Kamloops Daily News</a>



> Council observes moment of silence
> by Michele Young
> 
> He was the 90th Canadian soldier to die in Afghanistan.
> ...


----------



## RangerRay (19 Aug 2008)

Has anyone heard about any services for Erin in BC?


----------



## KevinB (20 Aug 2008)

RIP Erin 

Tough to be a Patricia in this war...


----------



## Dog Walker (12 Mar 2009)

There is an article about M\Cpl Doyle in Legion Magazine.  

http://www.legionmagazine.com/en/index.php/2009/03/the-life-and-death-of-erin-doyle/


----------



## simysmom99 (13 Mar 2009)

That was a great article!  THanks for sharing!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (14 Mar 2009)

simysmom99 said:
			
		

> That was a great article!  THanks for sharing!



Totally agree!!!!

It is always nice to put a personality to the face.  These are guys are what makes Canada so great!!!  And they all have common ground and are all so different.  Makes me VERY proud!!!


----------



## ballz (8 Nov 2009)

An article in legion magazine. I thought it was unreal. I am sure there are a few people on here that knew him personally, and I hope you all think that this article did justice to a man that was obviously a great soldier and great person.

http://www.legionmagazine.com/en/index.php/2009/03/the-life-and-death-of-erin-doyle/

Personally one of my favorite parts:

"Now, that’s not to say that McMichael and Doyle always got along perfectly. Doyle, being Doyle, loved to screw with those in authority until they managed to earn his respect.

McMichael remembers, quite clearly, the first time he met Doyle, when he took command of the platoon as a lieutenant.

As McMichael says, he’d already seen Doyle’s picture on the regiment website and knew he was a handful, but he wasn’t expecting the welcome he got. “I walked into the platoon office and he was sitting there. He looked up at me and said, ‘get the f**k out of here.’"

RIP


----------

